

The Joy of PHP Programming - jaap_w
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/287976447/the-joy-of-php-programming-e-book-and-course

======
venomsnake
Next in the series - "The joy of being kicked in the balls". A lot of things
can be said about php. Being joyful is not one of them.

~~~
paulhauggis
I say the same thing about Ruby and Python. Forced white space? not fun!

